# Where do you get your Tesla news from?



## Garlan Garner

Nothing complicated. 

Where do you get your latest - to the minute - Tesla news from?


----------



## Bigriver

Twitter


----------



## SoFlaModel3

On the bleeding edge Twitter. 

If you want a nice consolidated weekly summary then Tesletter’s weekly email is great.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Here, TMC and Ride The Lightning podcast.

I know it's not as bleeding edge as Twitter, but Twitter is just too overloaded with info, not all of it accurate. 

I do follow Green The Only on Twitter, as well at Ryan of the aforementioned RTL podcast. And Elon, of course. So it wouldn't be entirely accurate to say I'm not getting any info from Twitter.


----------



## GDN

I always find it interesting to see the articles pop up from the many sources that carry Tesla news. I always wonder where they got their lead. It seems some have inside sources (likely not but it seems that way) and much of it comes right over current social media, Twitter carrying much of it, I'm just not a fan nor big user of Twitter.

At least with Tesla we do have a chance to get a lot of it right from the horses mouth - this is an interesting take - https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-elon-musk-to-disrupt-public-relations.17392/


----------



## Matthias Fritz

Just discovered this YT channel yesterday: https://www.youtube.com/c/BestInTESLA


----------



## Mr. Spacely

This has always been my definitive source: https://electrek.co/guides/tesla/


----------



## Gwgans

Twitter. Rob Mauer‘s daily podcast.


----------



## 3V Pilot

I like these:

https://electrek.co/
https://www.teslarati.com/
and my favorite weekly YouTube guys:

Zach and Jessie from the "Know you know" channel.....

https://www.youtube.com/c/NowYouKnowChannel/videos


----------



## Garlan Garner

Thanks for all of your suggestions. 

Fabulous everyone.


----------

